# Enough PSI at my sprinkler heads?



## Stawzy32 (Feb 28, 2020)

I am currently installing a sprinkler system. I am wondering if I will have enough pressure to run PGP Ultra with 25 or 35 MPR head nozzles, or the standard blue nozzles.

I am currently at around 43-44 psi measured with a zurn pressure gauge at a 90 just off my backflow and ball valve from my well. My well is between 10 and 11 gpm ( 2 hp with 380' depth)/

My Main jumps up to 1 1/4" after my Back Flow Preventer from 1" and my longest run to my furthest valve is 319 ft plus about 65 equivalent linear feet with fittings = 385 quivalent ft (1 1/4"). I'm running 6 sprinkler 1" inline flow control valves and 1" laterals all about 50' (2 25' lines for the farthest run). Each head will have a 3/4" swing valve and then 4" PGP ultra rotors. >1.5 gpm on 90's, <3.0 gpm on 180's, and 6 gpm on 360's, 25' feet apart, 7.5 gpm max per station. Maybe a 1-2' total fall in elevation from my backflow preventer to our lawn. I'm showing a 3 psi from 43 psi after my backflow to the start of my inline valves?

Anyone know if this will be enough pressure to run my sprinklers predictably at 25'??
Thanks


----------

